# how do i locate local Dish Network authorized retailer?



## sat01

i tried to look online but was not very successful. 
and do they have demo units? 
or is there some place where a person could go to demo a unit is there is no local dealer? 
i don't really know much about this stuff.


----------



## James Long

Try
http://www.dish.com/support/tools-apps/locate-retailer/


----------



## garys

You can also check at Blockbuster, they usually have Dish Specialist on duty several nights each week.


----------



## Inkosaurus

James Long said:


> Try
> http://www.dish.com/support/tools-apps/locate-retailer/


Keep in mind its not *that* difficult for a retailer to get on that list, I recall there being several call backs about bad encounters with shady retailers on that list when I worked at Dish.

Your miles may vary, but dont take that list as a 100% guarantee of encountering a trust worthy or reputable retailer.


----------



## James Long

The request was to find an "authorized retailer", not a reputable one. 

Looking for my area I don't see the reputable one I would call, if I were to call a local dealer.


----------



## SayWhat?

Let your fingers do the walking through the Yellow Pages.

(Do they still have those everywhere?)


----------



## Inkosaurus

SayWhat? said:


> Let your fingers do the walking through the Yellow Pages.
> 
> (Do they still have those everywhere?)


yellowpages.com :lol:

I havent had a phonebook delivered in my mailbox in years haha.


----------



## kc1ih

Try the next home show, county fair, etc. in your area, they almost always have a dish dealer at these.


----------



## Paul Secic

SayWhat? said:


> Let your fingers do the walking through the Yellow Pages.
> 
> (Do they still have those everywhere?)


The Yellow Pages are very thin with computers, Ipads, Ipod minis ETC on the scene.


----------



## Rent_Share

garys said:


> You can also check at Blockbuster, they usually have Dish Specialist on duty several nights each week.


I didn't know they still had any stores open ?

http://www.blockbuster.com/stores/storelocator/


----------



## sat01

theres actually 2 stores still open where i live. i havent been to one in about 10 years though  
maybe i'll swing by one.


----------



## chaney

If you do decide to go to one of those said retailers, I strongly recommend not purchasing service from them, They usually charge you for the install and attempt to make you purchase your equipment, as well as if you allow them to do the installation its almost always messed up and needs to be reinstalled. I am a RSP tech for dish and all of the "authorized" retailers are crap and do their customers dirty by giving them the old hookem and hosem technique which is talk them into buying, then install a crap install that wont work properly, and then when they call for support they get a "umm sorry i cant help you call dish" and then when a RSP or DNS tech shows up and finds out who actually installed it, we have to reinstall it and fix their bs, and alot of times inform the customer they shouldnt have had it installed in the first place due to LOS issues.


----------



## VDP07

chaney said:


> If you do decide to go to one of those said retailers, I strongly recommend not purchasing service from them, They usually charge you for the install and attempt to make you purchase your equipment, as well as if you allow them to do the installation its almost always messed up and needs to be reinstalled. I am a RSP tech for dish and all of the "authorized" retailers are crap and do their customers dirty by giving them the old hookem and hosem technique which is talk them into buying, then install a crap install that wont work properly, and then when they call for support they get a "umm sorry i cant help you call dish" and then when a RSP or DNS tech shows up and finds out who actually installed it, we have to reinstall it and fix their bs, and alot of times inform the customer they shouldnt have had it installed in the first place due to LOS issues.


Generalize much? What a ridiculous post.


----------



## tampa8

chaney said:


> If you do decide to go to one of those said retailers, I strongly recommend not purchasing service from them, They usually charge you for the install and attempt to make you purchase your equipment, as well as if you allow them to do the installation its almost always messed up and needs to be reinstalled. I am a RSP tech for dish and all of the "authorized" retailers are crap and do their customers dirty by giving them the old hookem and hosem technique which is talk them into buying, then install a crap install that wont work properly, and then when they call for support they get a "umm sorry i cant help you call dish" and then when a RSP or DNS tech shows up and finds out who actually installed it, we have to reinstall it and fix their bs, and alot of times inform the customer they shouldnt have had it installed in the first place due to LOS issues.


How can I put this nicely...... Never mind, I can't.


----------



## Inkosaurus

VDP07 said:


> Generalize much? What a ridiculous post.


Not really. If you worked on the inside you would be surprised at the amount of call backs and reinstalls done because the retailer/dealer did a "subpar" (this is putting it nicely) job.
Fact of the matter is the amount of retailers/dealers who do there job well, dont cut corners and dont half ass an install are very few.

If you do find a great retailer though... Stick with them for ever haha.


----------



## TheGrove

Inkosaurus said:


> Not really. If you worked on the inside you would be surprised at the amount of call backs and reinstalls done because the retailer/dealer did a "subpar" (this is putting it nicely) job.
> Fact of the matter is the amount of retailers/dealers who do there job well, dont cut corners and dont half ass an install are very few.
> 
> If you do find a great retailer though... Stick with them for ever haha.


I won't argue that the good dealers are few, but to generalize that all are bad does the good ones a disservice. I count myself one of the lucky ones because my local dealer has always done a great job and never forced me to purchase anything I didn't want.

The latest work I had done was just before Thanksgiving when I had my 722, 622 and 2800 removed and replaced with a 2 Hopper 1 Joey configuration. I called them up and discussed the pros and cons of what I wanted then made my decision. I gave them the information they needed and they placed the order and showed up with the equipment I wanted on the day and time we agreed. A few hours later I had all of the equipment installed, activated and running without a problem.

I guess that is one of the reasons I've been using them for 15+ years.


----------



## VDP07

Have done many jobs at homes and businesses that were installed by DNS techs, RSP techs and Authorized retailers. The levels of installation skills vary widely. I, like many, have seen and repaired my share of nightmare installs and know that subpar installations are not limited to Authorized Retailers. For him to state that "*all* of the Authorized Retailers are crap" is a ridiculous statement and very much a "Generalization"


----------

